# Question re:links



## FrielWatcher (Aug 29, 2008)

So I am a PB Freshman and I have no problem. Thing is is that I read most of the new posts through RSS in Mac Mail. So, I can see the initial post but sometimes I click on 'read more' and I am taken to a page saying that I am forbidden from reading it because of such and such - too junior, not enough permissions, et al. This typically happens when the initial post is a picture (funny) or a youtube or something that is not a discussion, usually. 

So, just wondering why this happens because I am supposing that if someone posts a picture of a bear sitting at a picnic table, comparing it to democrats, that there are people replying to that thread - but I am not allowed to see the entire thread. Just wondering why?

No complaints, just inquiry - love the board, understand my position and rank in the board. 

Also, does the Rev. Dr. McMahon post to the board? Or just in very specific occasions. Thanks everyone!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Aug 30, 2008)

anybody? - or am I asking a dumb question?


----------



## blhowes (Aug 30, 2008)

Its kind of like a freshman initiation. You've gotta go through boot camp of sorts before you're given privileges the rest of us have. 

Just kidding. I've never heard of that problem before.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 30, 2008)

Peter,

I don't know all the ends and outs of RSS. I go to the PB website. 

Dr. McMahon posts once in a while, lately asking for prayer. He's a busy guy.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, I'll just keep going with it then.


----------

